# sponge filters on powerheads



## jaync (Oct 19, 2007)

How many of you use sponge filters on your powerheads. I have a fluval 405 and 2 270gph powerheads in my 75g and except for their looks I really like them. I have the 6" wide sponges on them. I didn't know if a lot of people still used them and just wanted to see who did. They filter the water well and provide tons of space for bacteria.


----------



## tekjunky (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello...lots of people use them...they are not very pritty for a show tank but people use them for breeder tanks all the time and they work very well. There are people that keep the sponge filter in there sump....then if they have to setup a sick tank for a fish the sponge is ready and will support a sick fish in a newly set up tank.....hth

Tekjunky


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I use them, mainly to prevent sand damage.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

As a newbie.....how do you put a sponge filter on a powerhead?


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I use the maxi jet power heads and the manufacturer makes a prefilter sponge to fit, http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... catid=4609

Instead of a sponge, but to prevent small fish damage, I have seen people use a bio ball to cover the intake of the power head and thought that was a neat idea.

For my canister and HOB filters I cut a sponge to fit from this, http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... 8&catid=22

And then there are always these sponge filters made by Filter Max, http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/PreFilter.html


----------

